# still no name



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

here she is again she was playing out side so i decide to get the camera out.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

She is just absolutely ADORABLE! SOOOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Do you like the name "Hazel"?She looks like the color of a hazelnut  :wave:


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

hey i like that name, but it to big for her, hey p-nuts mom i was thinking p-nut for her.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

She is absolutely beautiful. The only name that comes to mind is Bonny - I was watching a British movie and someone referred to a girl as a "bonny little girl".


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

hey i like that name i'll keep it in mind


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

she's cute  What about button?


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

Aww shes a doll!
If we ever get a brown/chocolate dog, we will call it COCO  
Short ´n cute!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she's super adorable !! i'm happy you found a new chi ....what about choca ?

kisses nat


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

She is sooo cute!! It is hard sometimes finding just the right name??? There are so many cute names to choose from


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awww, what a cutie.... I feel for you - I am trying to find a name for my new Chi, too! Good luck..


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She is absolutely adorable!!! I'm happy you got another chi!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

thank you you guys


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Also another suggestion: Nina- little girl in spanish. She is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

ADORABLE.

Leslie


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

How precious!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

thank you all


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww - she is just so cute. Am really glad you got another chi.

I like the name Nina that someone else suggested.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

She's adorable!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She is so cute!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She's a little cutie.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

She is friggin' cuuuuuuuute!! I love love love that second pic! She looks like she's thinking, "hey, dad what's that in front of your face?? Can I play with it?" LOL


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

....... she's a doll! oh how bout dolly?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi,
I love the name bonny.. i called my nans dog bonny but we spell it BONNIE... bon-bon for short!
Its a word used in scotland more I beleive it mean beautiful... a wee bonny lass ... would be a small beautiful girl...
i think xxxxx


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Your new baby sure is beautiful.  How about the names Lily, Rose, or Iris (or another flower name) since those names are along the lines of your sweet Dasey?


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

SHE IS SO ADORABLE.

I can't breath. :lol:


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

i will definitly keep all the names in mind thanks again all you guys


----------

